# Other Vizsla's In Auckland, New Zealand



## Nicoleas (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi,

My name is Nicole we have a 1 year old boy Vizsla, Niko. Just wondering if there is anyone one here from Auckland that would like to meet up for a Vizsla play at a park. Other friends of ours also have a Vizsla and would just like to meet others on here. They are not very common here in NZ.

Thanks

Nicole & Niko


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

The member who made this thread is in NZ, but I don't know where:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,248.0.html


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I'am in BOP and they are becoming more popular. I have had 2 coincidental meeting with other V owners around me who I didn't even realise had V's until we got ours. Some people up my street just got 2 puppies. My mate has one.

It's all Vizsla energy down here!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

thats because these dogs rock


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm in Waikato - not too far away from BOP or Auckland!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Is your V from Rosebud Cottage?

I have just started to teach my V to jump through a hoop. We are 50/50 at the moment. 50% through it and 50% underneath!


----------



## Nicoleas (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi,

No hes from a breader in Silverdale north of Auckland.

I would love to try with ours but he gets a bit too excited to pay attention, ha ha


----------



## Pilotflying (May 4, 2014)

Hi fellow Vizsla owners. I have just moved to Auckland NZ from The UK with my lovely 9year old girl Phoebe. Phoebe has another 7 days left in quarantine and the she will be free to start her new adventure with us. I am looking to meet up with other Vizsla owners and also to find out where is good to let her off the leash so she can run around. She has no interest in catching birds or rabbits but loves to point and chase all day long. We're used to walking freely around lakes and country parks so anything similar to that would be great. We're living in three kings, Central Auckland way and again if any of you can advise on a good local off leash park near us where she can run around, socialise and be safe I'd appreciate it. Please call 021883925 or email [email protected]

Picture attached of phoebe stuck in quarantine south of Auckland trying to socialise with a cocker spaniel from Portugal next door

Kind regards

Guy


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Guy,

I'm not in NZ currently, but I'll be spending the summer (er, winter?) in Dunedin. Wanted to bring my 11month-old Lua with me, but it just wasn't feasible. I'm curious though, how long did they want to keep lovely Phoebe in captivity for? In all my research about bringing Lua along, I couldn't find any estimate for length of quarantine. 

Emily


----------

